# Searching for a Coach?



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I live near Ashland, KY and would love to get in contact with a Coach or someone very experienced who could help me learn good form and technique before I develop alot of bad habits. Does anyone have anyone they know or would recommend to me?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

IM IN ST.LOUIS AREA....COME ON UP LETS GET IT DONE ! I HAVE SOME FREE TIME NOW...:juggle:


----------

